# Cajas para fuentes.



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Quería saber que me recomiendan, para construir la caja para alojar un circuito de una fuente.
Había pensado en chapa de 1,5mm de espesor.

Los que hallan armado alguna. ¿Qué usaron?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 30, 2007)

Mandala a doblar si quieres usar ese grueso, si quieres algo hecho por ti tendras que usar las de 1mm a menos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Mandala a doblar si quieres usar ese grueso, si quieres algo hecho por ti tendras que usar las de 1mm a menos.



1,5mm.. no es tanto.. se puede doblar..

El tema es que si la mando a cortar lo hacen con plasma, y no queda muy prolijo.. mas que nada por los agujeros donde irían los poten, llaves y demás..


----------



## jona (Nov 30, 2007)

hola
si es una fuente regulada para el taller, venden por varios locales de electronica, gabinetes de aluminio o chapa, ya agujereado para el voltimetro analogico, los bornes y potenciometro.
solo es cuestion de caminar, habia visto por aqui hace poco un gabinete, asi estaba como 20 o 30 pesos
saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola
> si es una fuente regulada para el taller, venden por varios locales de electronica, gabinetes de aluminio o chapa, ya agujereado para el voltimetro analogico, los bornes y potenciometro.
> solo es cuestion de caminar, habia visto por aqui hace poco un gabinete, asi estaba como 20 o 30 pesos
> saludos



Buena data, no sabia eso, pero igual, es muy personalizada, no creo poder adaptarlos.. tiene un par de cosas que una fuente normal no tendría..


----------



## Nimer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yo compre un gabinete que no tenía ninguna perforación mas que las de los tornillos.

Yo le hice las perforación y el calado de todo. No quedo como una comprada, pero para que andar con vueltas si es solo para alimentar circuitos?


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Eso me gustó un poquito mas?

Me puedas pasar las medidas?

Veo que sos de capfed..

En donde lo compraste y a cuanto? se puede saber?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Nimer, Remonona tu fuente (Linda)

Si eres mas haragan que Nimer, te puedes comprar un gabinete plastico que es mucho mas facil de trabajar.


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Nimer, Remonona tu fuente (Linda)
> 
> Si eres mas haragan que Nimer, te puedes comprar un gabinete plastico que es mucho mas facil de trabajar.



jojo.. hoy la verdad.. que tenés la palabra que estoy buscando..

Lo único que falta decime que vienen en transparente..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

No creo que vengan transparentes, pero te puedes ir a Galeria Jardin en la calle Florida y te compras un gabinete de PC transparente, con ventiladores con luces, Etc


Aclaro:
Galeria Jardin es una gran galeria de Buenos Aires donde la mayor parte de los locales se dedican a computadoras y accesorios


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No creo que vengan transparentes, pero te puedes ir a Galeria Jardin en la calle Florida y te compras un gabinete de PC transparente, con ventiladores con luces, Etc
> 
> 
> Aclaro:
> Galeria Jardin es una gran galeria de Buenos Aires donde la mayor parte de los locales se dedican a computadoras y accesorios



si, es una idea, pero digamos que para hacer una fuente, un gabinete de pc?. un como grande no? o vienen en miniatura?

Creo que es mas fácil (y caro), comprar acrílico


----------



## Nimer (Nov 30, 2007)

la de acrílico calculale unos $20.
yo mi gabinete lo pague $10 o $5, pero fui carismáticamente a hablar con el dueño del local 

Pero no te recomiendo que la hagas en gabinete metálico como el mio, porque es mucho más fácil hacerla en acrílico..

O al menos eso me pareció, ya que cuando la hice tenía mi brazo derecho fracturado.. con un yeso grandísimo e imposibilitándome para usar una lima, y dificultandome para usar la agujereadora.


Gracias por los halagos a la fuente 

En galería jardín vas a conseguir solo gabinetes de pc.. y son excesivamente grandes.
Andate a la calle Paraná, entre la altura 0 y 300..
que tenés casas de electrónica.
Una muy buena es: Paraná 180.
Y sino tambien tenes sobre la calle uruguay a "Radio Aceto" que es una casa bastante grande y que tienen de todo, pero no tiene mejor precio que la otra.

Todo esto es en microcentro.

Despues tenés otras buenas en el once.
Bulogne sur mer y pueyrredón, creo.

Ahora mido mi fuente y te digo las medidas.


----------



## jona (Nov 30, 2007)

hola ciri
gabinetes podes encontar en blanco encalada y cuba, hay dos boliches que tienen, venden bueno.
despues tenes por ahi cerca uno en bouzas,pregunta que no me acuerdo bien la direccion, tienen muy lindos gabinetes de chapa.
y si no... habras visto que antony, armo una fuente en una fuente de pc, tenes bastante un espacio reducido dentro de todo.
pero depende de los gustos de cada uno...
yo lo arme dentro de un estabilizador viejo de tv. era de metal con rendijas de ventilacion...
el que se ve en mi fuente.
saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> la de acrílico calculale unos $20.
> yo mi gabinete lo pague $10 o $5, pero fui carismáticamente a hablar con el dueño del local
> 
> Pero no te recomiendo que la hagas en gabinete metálico como el mio, porque es mucho más fácil hacerla en acrílico..
> ...




OK gracias.. sisi vivo por el microcentro compro siempre en paraná, pero cajas gabinetes.. nunca vi.. voy a tener que averiguar un poco.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sobre la calle uruguay, sería uruguay y sarmiento, creo.
Tenes Radio Aceto, que tiene una vidriera bastante grande y tenes algunos gabinetes (hace unas horas estuve ahi)

(( NO PUEDE SER QUE UN TRAFO DE 36+36 de 6 AMP, LO COBREN $123 ! )) 

Yo mi gabinete lo compre sobre paraná, no me sale el nombre, pero está frente a "La casa del transformador", revisa esas que hay algunos gabinetes..
Despues hoy entre a otro local sobre parana, que nunca lo habia visto, y tiene gabinetes de todos los tamaños y de metal, como para amplificador profesionales y rackeables..
Revisá que están..

Las medidas de mi fuente son:

145 * 90 * 125

Adjunto foto.


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Sobre la calle uruguay, sería uruguay y sarmiento, creo.
> Tenes Radio Aceto, que tiene una vidriera bastante grande y tenes algunos gabinetes (hace unas horas estuve ahi)
> 
> (( NO PUEDE SER QUE UN TRAFO DE 36+36 de 6 AMP, LO COBREN $123 ! ))
> ...



OK gracias por todo..


ya que decís lo del transformador.. x 6A.. 123.. no es muy caro..


----------



## JV (Nov 30, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Nimer dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido con ciri, hace un par de meses unos de 24+24 2A me costo $68 con descuento

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

36+36/10AC	TRANSFORMADOR 36+36 10A COPPER	            $103.341
36+36/4AC	TRANSFORMADOR 36+36   4A COPPER	            $76.189
36+36/6AC	TRANSFORMADOR 36+36   6A COPPER	            $84.513
36+36/7AC	TRANSFORMADOR 36+36   7A COPPER	            $79.762

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm

Digan que van de parte mia asi me gano la cometa (IRONIA)


----------



## Nimer (Nov 30, 2007)

Este tipo tiene la posta.
Te tomo como contacto para transformadores!


----------



## JV (Nov 30, 2007)

Buenos precios Fogonazo. Aca puedo encontrar algun transformador chino con ese precio.

Sere curioso, cuanto de cometa? 

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 30, 2007)

En Once pregutne por transformadores y me dieron precios apenitas por encima de esos...
Eso si sabe dios de que calidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Buenos precios Fogonazo. Aca puedo encontrar algun transformador chino con ese precio.
> 
> Sere curioso, cuanto de cometa?
> 
> Saludos..





Maradona




Antes de preguntar por que Maradona piensen un poquito.



Yo desde hace años trabajo con 2 fabricantes de transformadores que son caros, mas bien carisimos, pero me los hacen segun mis requerimientos exactos y son de excelente calidad.


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

No hice un análisis muy profundo sobre porqué Maradona.
Pero a la rápida es un 10


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Digan que van de parte mia asi me gano la cometa (IRONIA)



Si llego a ir no tengo problema en decir, que voy por vos.. pero.. te conocen como fogonazo?


----------



## Shootas (May 25, 2009)

Yo creo que el gabinete de plastico con el calor de fundiria, o quedaria arruinada. Yo personalmente me tomaria el trabajo de tornear la fuente, cueste lo que cueste, pero es mejor!

Saludos y buena fuente, la mia no tiene regulador y salio U$S40 en Ciudad del este.


----------



## alexus (May 25, 2009)

exacto, venden gabinetes prontas para destrozar intentando hacer el recuadro del voltimetro!

el acrilico (ventana) s lo agreugas vos! 

yo las hago de madera, si madera!


----------



## Shootas (May 27, 2009)

La madera es muy practica tambien, lo que sucede es el tamaño de la madera o el grosor, jaja
yo armaba todo en madera, pero ahora me canse de trabajarla. asique me meti en electronica y estoy recien empezando. 

saluudos


----------



## vasr (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nueva en esto de los proyectos y tengo que hacer una fuente de alimentacion  (fija de 5 y 12 y variable hasta 30V).
Queria hacer la caja de mi fuente de acrilico transparente para que se vea toda la circuiteria, pero me comentaban que es mejor hacer de metal para que funcione a la vez como disipador. 
Mi pregunta es si es necesario realmente q*UE* sea de metal? o es suficiente con los disipadores que coloque dentro del circuito mismo.

ps. ademas va un pequeño ventilador y algunas ranuras en la caja.

saludos Ω


----------

